# Capping Floramax?



## NickRummy (Feb 27, 2012)

I've been reading and reading and seems as though capping the floramax with sand is an ok way to do things. I'm swapping 29g tanks since my old tank is really scratched up. I don't have anything planted yet, just getting everything ready for plants. Tank is has been cycled, and currently has 2 bags of Floramax.

Seems as though soil below the floramax would be the preferred method but I'm not sure I want to get into that being this is my first planted tank.

Any other suggestions to be used with the Floramax? I think a layer of black sand over the top of the floramax would look nice. I'm sure with time it will start to just mix together.... Here's the tank currently before moving everything to the new scratch free tank!


----------



## Aqualady (Jan 14, 2013)

I think it will be okay. I am currently, today as a matter of fact, putting black blasting sand over my black floramax.


----------



## NickRummy (Feb 27, 2012)

Aqualady said:


> I think it will be okay. I am currently, today as a matter of fact, putting black blasting sand over my black floramax.


How much are you capping with and where did you get the sand from?


----------



## Aqualady (Jan 14, 2013)

NickRummy said:


> How much are you capping with and where did you get the sand from?


I am using black blasting sand 20-40 grit from tractor supply store and I am leaving just enough floramax that it is right under the black trimming (so it will appear like 1 substrate, then add 1.5-2 inches of the blasting sand)


----------



## Mirkinator (Jan 13, 2014)

I used some of the CaribSea SuperNaturals White sand over my mixed FloraMax substrate. I used about 1.5"s over the top. Only gripe I have is constantly having to sift out some of the bigger rocks that my goldfish (Destroyer of Worlds) throws all over the place. I would highly recommend getting the black stuff as Aqualady mentioned, they dont stand out near as much (and LOTs cheaper). But i really like the texture of the SuperNaturals, almost like a soft velvet and I havent tried the sand she suggested.


----------



## NickRummy (Feb 27, 2012)

What's the benefit of using the floramax under the sand? Why not just sand only? Do the roots make it down through the sand to the floramax? If it's just filled to the black trim ring then there's only 1/2"-1" max?


----------



## Mirkinator (Jan 13, 2014)

NickRummy said:


> What's the benefit of using the floramax under the sand? Why not just sand only? Do the roots make it down through the sand to the floramax? If it's just filled to the black trim ring then there's only 1/2"-1" max?


Yes, you plant most of the plants into the substrate and allow the roots to mingle and have the sand on top. I believe most of us use the sand for aesthetics and to make fish happy. For the trim ring, you typically dont put substrate right at the front of the tank by it, but scoop it back about 1" from the edge and only put sand in the front.


----------

